# Rundschalttisch automatisch weiter takten



## GBat (29 Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hätte gerne eure Einschätzung zu folgender Situation:

Durch die Öffnung einer Maschinenkabine, welche mit einem Lichtgitter ausgestattet ist soll ein Bediener Teile auf einen Rundschalttisch einlegen. Sobald er sich ausserhalb des Lichtgitters befindet soll die Maschine automatisch weiter takten.

Die Nachlaufzeit, also die Schaltzeit des Sensors, die sichere Reaktionszeit der Sicherheitssteuerung und 
die Zeit zum Stillsetzen des Rundschalttisches sind bekannt.

Ein Gefährung entsteht dann, wenn der Benutzer durch das Lichtgitter zum Rundschalttisch greift. Wie würdet ihr tolerierbaren Zeiten dafür ansetzen? Im Prinzip geht es dabei ja darum, wie lange der Benutzer ab Lichtgitter minimal braucht, um mit seinen Gliedmaßen den Gefährdungsbereich zu erreichen.. Gibt es hierzu evtl. Tabellen, die man hierzu verwenden könnte. 

Vielen Dank für eure Mühe und beste Grüße

Geri


----------



## Knaller (29 Januar 2017)

Moin
Es gibt genaue Vorgaben wie die Distanz zu berechnen ist
Siehe Bespiel 
http://leuze.de/de/deutschland/loes.../schritt_4__sicherheitsabstandsberechnung.php

Die Geschwindigkeiten bei Handeingriff ist größer als bei durchschreiten. 

Weiter Takten nur nach Quittierung nicht automatisch. 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RoMe87 (29 Januar 2017)

@Knaller: :s12: Schöne Seite!
Weiter Takten ohne Quittierung ist im Prinzip möglich, ohne die genauen Richtlinien zitieren zu können. Man muss aber einiges beachten.

Im Allgemeinen muss eine hintertretbare Schutztür immer per Taste quittiert werden. Bei einem Hintertretbaren Lichtvorhang ist das auch so. 
Bei nicht hintertretbaren Schutzeinrichtungen darf das Schließen der Tür im Allgemeinen nicht zu einem unerwarteten Anfahren der Maschine führen. "Unerwartet" ist (wie so oft) schwammig. Wenn der Bediener nach dem Mittag essen an die Maschine kommt, "mal kurz reinschaut" und wieder weg geht und die Maschine fährt an, ist das "unerwartet".
Wenn ein Bediener eine Pause macht, kurz Kaffee holt oder sich mit dem Chef bespricht und ein DAU ist neugierig und unterbricht kurzzeitig die Lichtschranke mit anschließendem Weitertakten, ist das "unerwartet".
Wenn der Bediener direkt nach dem Ende des letzten Taktes in die Maschine greift und das Werkstück wechselt und wenn er den Lichtvorhang verlässt geht die Maschine an, ist das nicht "unerwartet". Doch wie programmiert man das?
In der Praxis kann man davon ausgehen, dass es unerwartet ist, wenn die Stillstandszeit (Werkstück-Wechsel-Zeit) länger ist als ein Taktzeit. Wenn diese Taktzeit jetzt sehr lang ist (z.B.: >5 Minuten) würde ich es ganz lassen mit dem Automatischen Start. In jedem Fall muss der Bediener eine Taste drücken, wenn diese Stillstandszeit den Schwellwert überschritten hat.
Zumindest habe ich das bisher so gemacht. 


Zur eigentlichen Frage:
Wie schnell kann der Bediener von der Lichtschranke bis zu einem gefährlichen Bereich kommen?
Wie schnell kann die Maschine anhalten vom Zeitpunkt aus, an dem der Bediener die Lichtschranke durchbricht?
Wenn die erste Zeit länger ist als die zweite, musst du nix am design ändern 

2m/s für die Geschwindigkeit eines Armes anzusetzen halte ich für einen guten Wert. Ist der Gefahrenbereich jetzt 500mm weg(das ist schon an der Grenze zum Unergonomischen), hätte die Maschine 250ms Zeit zum Stillsetzen. Darin enthalten sind Signallaufzeit der Lichtschranke, ev. Signallaufzeit des Busssystems, Zykluszeit einer Safety-SPS (sofern vorhanden), Schaltzeit von Sicherheits-Relais (sofern vorhanden), Reaktionszeit der FUs (sofern vorhanden) und eigentliche Bremszeit der Motoren. Bei den Zykluszeit muss Du immer worst-case rechnen. Gehe also davon aus, dass das Signal gerade kurz nach dem Beginn eines Zyklus' ankommt und erst am Ende des darauffolgenden Zyklus' sich auswirkt. Hat Deine Safety-SPS einen Zyklus von 4ms, musst du mit 8ms rechnen.


----------



## GBat (29 Januar 2017)

Hallo Knaller

Super, vielen Dank für dein Hinweise!! 

Du schreibst auch:
"Weiter Takten nur nach Quittierung nicht automatisch." Ja, hast recht. Ich nehme an, du beziehst dich dabei auf die ISO 13849-1 5.2.2.

Das würde für mich auch heissen, der Benutzer muss erstens den Sicherheitskreis quittieren (Quittiertaste) und muss dann anschließend eine andere Taste (RSTTakten)drücken, um die Bewegung einzuleiten. 

Diese Taste "RSTTakten"  müsste dann auch wieder Teil des Sicheheitskreises sein? Da für den Benutzer aber keine Gefährdung durch plötzliches Hineingreifen besteht reicht eine Einhandbedienung aus..
Seht ihr das auch so?

Beste Grüße

Geri


----------



## GBat (29 Januar 2017)

Hallo Rome87

Danke für deine Infos! Die Nachlaufzeit habe ich berechnet. Für die Betrachtung  habe ich vom Hersteller der Sicherheitssteuerungein Programm namens "Reaktionszeitenrechner".

Beste Grüße und vielen Dank nochmals
Geri


----------



## RoMe87 (29 Januar 2017)

Was heißt "RSTTakten"? Zwei Tasten zu drücken ist unergeonomisch. Kann man auch anders machen.
Z.B.: Die Taste "Quittieren/Start" geht sowohl in das Sicherheits-Gerät, welches die Freigaben für die Antriebe gibt als auch in die SPS. In der SPS wird ein Timer gestartet (z.B. 500ms) wenn nach dieser Zeit die Freigaben noch nicht da sind (sollten sie normalerweise), muss der Bediener nochmal drücken. Ansonsten fährt die Anlage los.


----------



## Knaller (29 Januar 2017)

Moin
Denkt beim Quittieren das sowas 2 Kanalig ausgeführt wird.    Hatte diese Woche das gleiche Problem.    Hatte aber einen  aus der Systementwicklung dabei. ( Schnuppert mal mit beim Kunden ).  Der hat mal kurz die Konstruktionsabteilung auf gemischt.   


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## det (29 Januar 2017)

Hallo Geri,

bei Pressen,  ist ja egal was die Finger abhackt, spricht man von Sicherheitsabstand = (Abstand Lichtgitter bis zur Quetschstelle) und Nachlaufzeit (von Stoppsignal bis Stillstand des Drehtisches) . Als Greifgeschwindigkeit nimm die 2m/s. Wenn das Lg 500mm Abstand hat muss der Drehtisch nach 250ms still stehen. 

Grüße Detlef


----------



## GBat (29 Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Vielen Dank euch allen!

@Knaller:
Ich hätte den erforderlichen Sicherheitslevel hier mit d bewertet. S2-schwere
Verletzung, F1: selten bis öfter im Gefahrenbereich, P2: Vermeidung kaum
möglich. Einkanalig wird sich dann nichts tun.

@RoMe87: 
Hm, EN 13849-1 sagt, dass die Quittiertaste bei „Start/Wiederaufnahmefunktion“ nicht für das Auslösen einer Bewegung
benutzt werden darf. Wenn ich einen Timer in der SPS verwende, dann ist der
Auslöser für die Bewegung meiner Ansicht nach immer noch die Quittiertaste. Weiter
hätte ich gesagt, an der Applikation könnte ja was nicht richtig funktionieren
und der Rundschalttisch würde dann sofort nach Quittieren „unerwartet“ takten.

@Detlef: 
Vielen Dank, ja genauso steht es in dem Link von User Knaller in
http://leuze.de/de/deutschland/loesu...berechnung.php

 Nach meinem Verständnis habe ich nun einen Quittiertaster, den der Benutzer immer
drücken muss und einen oder zwei weitere Taster. Frage mich gerade, ob ich das
alles zu pessimistisch oder sehe oder einfache Alternativen dabei vergesse… Der
Lichtvorhang ist schon ein Fakt, so wurde die Maschine gebaut

Vielen Dank nochmals

Geri


----------



## Ralle (29 Januar 2017)

So nebenbei, du mußt später an der Maschine auch die Nachlaufzeit messen und belegen, dass die zulässige Nachlaufzeit nicht überschritten wird.
Dazu gibt es spezielle Meßgeräte, die mit einem mechanischen Auslöser das Lichtgitter unterbrechen und mit einem Sensor aufnehmen, wann die Bewegung zum Stillstand kommt.


----------



## rf91909 (30 Januar 2017)

Knaller schrieb:


> Denkt beim Quittieren das sowas 2 Kanalig ausgeführt wird.


Das gilt aber nur für hintertretbare Gefahrenstellen - oder?





Knaller schrieb:


> Hatte aber einen  aus der  Systementwicklung dabei.



Von welcher Systementwicklung?

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## Knaller (30 Januar 2017)

Moin

Egal, sobald man  in einen Bereich greifen kann der durch einen Lichtvorhang oder Schutztür gesichert ist muss das quittiert werden. Diese Quittierung muss 2 kanalig erfolgen

Bosch Rexroth


----------



## rf91909 (30 Januar 2017)

Knaller schrieb:


> Egal, sobald man  in einen Bereich greifen kann der durch einen Lichtvorhang oder Schutztür gesichert ist muss das quittiert werden. Diese Quittierung muss 2 kanalig erfolgen



Dass dies immer zweikanalig quittiert werden muss, war uns nicht bekannt. Kann man das in einer Norm so nachlesen? Das würde ich gerne mal meinem Chef zeigen.

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## stevenn (30 Januar 2017)

Knaller schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Egal, sobald man  in einen Bereich greifen kann der durch einen Lichtvorhang oder Schutztür gesichert ist muss das quittiert werden. Diese Quittierung muss 2 kanalig erfolgen
> 
> Bosch Rexroth


das stimmt nicht, das kommt auf die Gefahr dahinter an. Wenn die Gefahr gering ist reicht auch einkanalig. Wofür gibt es denn den PLr


----------



## GBat (30 Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Vielen Dank für die Diskussion! 

Für den Betrieb ist mir nun noch folgendes eingefallen. Was meint ihr dazu?
Die EN 13849 5.2.2 sagt ja: "Nach Einleitung eines Stoppbefehls durch eine Schutzeinrichtung muss der Stoppzustand aufrechterhalten bleiben, bis eine manuelle Rückstelleinrichtung betätigt wird und der sichere Zustand für einen Wiederanlauf gegeben ist."
So: Wenn der Rundschalttisch nun taktet und sich in Position befindet, dann könnte man die beiden Schütze der Versorgung öffnen. Die Maschine befindet sich dann in einem sicheren Zustand. Anschließend greift der Benutzer durch den Lichtvorhang, legt ein Bauteil ein und nimmt die Hand wieder heraus. Das erkenne ich mit dem Lichtvorhang.
Anschließend werden die Schütze geschlossen und die Betriebssteuerung taktet den Rundschalttisch.
Für den Betriebsfall wäre dann ja kein Quittiertaster mehr erforderlich.

Greift der Bediener bei geschlossenen Schützen in den Lichtvorgang, dann wird die Maschine gestoppt und es muss eine manuelle Rückstellung erfolgen.

Was meint ihr dazu?

Beste Grüße
Geri


----------



## Safety (30 Januar 2017)

Hallo,
ich empfehle Dir erstmal eine ordentliche Risikobeurteilung und Normenrecherche!
Dann kommst Du zwangsläufig zur DIN EN ISO 12100 und da findest Du diesen Abschnitt:
*6.3.2.5.3 Zusätzliche Anforderungen an sensitive Schutzeinrichtungen bei deren Einsatz für die*
*Auslösung von Zyklen*
Da findest Du alle Anforderungen.
Weiterhin solltest Du die DIN EN ISO 13855 lesen.
Die manuelle Rückstellfunktion wird nur in seltene Fällen als Sicherheitsfunktion ausgeführt, aber das entscheidet die Risikobeurteilung.


----------



## Safety (30 Januar 2017)

stevenn schrieb:


> das stimmt nicht, das kommt auf die Gefahr dahinter an. Wenn die Gefahr gering ist reicht auch einkanalig. Wofür gibt es denn den PLr


Ja und es gibt in den aller meisten Fällen keinen PLr für die manuelle Rückstellfunktion da es mehrere Ausfälle geben muss bis es zur Gefährdungen kommt.
Die manuelle Rückstellfunktion führt nicht zum Starten!
Frage doch mal bei den Herstellern der AOPD oder Sicherheitsrelais ob die Rückstellfunktionen die in den Geräten integriert ist einen PLr erfüllt. Dann wirst Du erkennen das dies nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Safety (30 Januar 2017)

Knaller schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Egal, sobald man  in einen Bereich greifen kann der durch einen Lichtvorhang oder Schutztür gesichert ist muss das quittiert werden. Diese Quittierung muss 2 kanalig erfolgen
> 
> Bosch Rexroth


Bitte gebe Doch mal die Norm an in derdas  steht.


----------



## GBat (30 Januar 2017)

@Safety

Vielen Dank für deine Hinweise! Hast recht, 6.3.2.5.3 trifft es genau auf den Punkt. 

Beste Grüße und vielen Dank nochmals!
Geri


----------



## Typson (1 Februar 2017)

Hallo.

Dass ein Quittiersignal 2-Kanalig sein muss ist mir auch unbekannt. Habe auch noch niemanden gesehen, der das so umgesetzt hat. Konnte schon jemand einen entsprechenden Hinweis darauf finden?


----------

